# What kind of lens for Cannabis macro photography?



## Hackerman

I have purchased a number of macro cams for taking tric pics and none of them quite live up to par. So, I guess it's time to get off my wallet and buy a macro lens for Mrs. Hackermans DSLR.

I have no clue so any tips would be great. It's a Cannon Rebel if that makes a difference for the mount. In my day there were only 2 different style mounts but I don't know what the scene is today.

What mm and f do I want? Most of what I looked at so far was great for close-ups of insects or flowers but nothing that would zoom into the trics.

Thanks


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

100mm macro is what your looking for...  prob $700-1200 for the glass....


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

these are from a (IIRC) $100 cam.

not good enough?

I'm ALL FOR new and better gadgets but pushing $1k is... well, up 2 U mate.  cheers :beer:
:48:

edit
nope, $80   [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Vividia-Handheld-Endoscope-Microscope-Diameter/dp/B005P40OXY/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1420753394&sr=8-17&keywords=usb+endoscope+camera[/ame]

that $76 version is just different enough for me to suggest the EXACT one I have


. 

View attachment 2day3.jpg


View attachment 1305662032511.jpg


View attachment PICT0668.jpg


View attachment PICT0672.jpg


View attachment LED.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000

Joe beat me to it buy a china macro camera that hooks up to your PC.
They work well and are cheap. To get a macro for the rebel I think will be pricey


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> these are from a (IIRC) $100 cam.
> 
> not good enough?
> 
> I'm ALL FOR new and better gadgets but pushing $1k is... well, up 2 U mate. cheers :beer:
> :48:
> 
> edit
> nope, $76 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K5F9ED4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> 
> .



How do you bring that into a grow to snap pics tho?  im not saying its not great for the price... is it something that can be used for entire bud shots?


----------



## Hackerman

@Joe. I do have a USP microscope now. I don't think mine is quite as clear as yours but like any said, I want to take it into the grow room and snap shots.

@ant. I am seeing used Cannon brand 100mm macro lenses on eBay for under $200. I know you get what you pay for but I imagine all the optics are computer ground now. It's not like I am looking for fine German hand ground lenses for my Hasselblad. LOL It's a Canon Rebel. LOL $200 to $300 would be fine since it is a general cam lens and will be used for other things. I have a buddy who collects cameras. He may have something I need. And, he just got divorced and he is flat broke so..... now is a good time to get a good deal. LMAO

Thanks again all


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

sorry, saw "macro cams for taking tric pics" and assumed 

you can plug it into a laptop and go wherever you want but the pictures while hand-held do NOT come out well.
You can use this on live plants to evaluate the trics with video but photo "evidence" like I posted must be done on the stand.

good luck
:48:


----------



## Hackerman

I forgot that I have this... http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69295

I will have to bring it out and re-evaluate it.


----------



## Joe420Camel

if those tric shots were hand-held, your better than I am @ that / the equipment performs better.

the field of focus is RAZOR thin and lighting plays its normal (HUGE!) part in photography 

can take me 10 mins+ to get a really solid (public forum worthy) shot on the stand with 0-2 flashlights added to the unit's LEDs (not too much!)

the slack/play in the focus dial really SUCKS; go too far one way and then you have to take the slack out of the system before it starts to actually move and you better notice because you were only 1-3 degrees rotation off before anyway (+/-30 degree slack) 
:48:


----------

